
What Are Digital Doppelgängers and How Companies Use Them - searchencrypt
https://choosetoencrypt.com/privacy/what-are-digital-doppelgangers-and-how-companies-use-them/
======
stewofkc
It's scary what companies, governments, etc. can do with data.

